# מי פנוי לקרדיטים?



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מי פנוי לקרדיטים? 
אז הינה, גם הרגע שלי הגיע. לפני חצי שנה נכנסתי באופן מקרי לפורום וראיתי כי טוב, מצאתי כאן אוזן קשבת, מגוון דיעות וקבוצה מקסימה של בנות (וגם בנים) עם מגוון דיעות, רעיונות והמון המון מקוריות. אז תודה רבה לכולן!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

And now for something completely different 
החלטתי לפתוח את הקרדיטים עם קטע משיר שמאד נוגע לליבי, בכל פעם מחדש. השיר הזה, למרות שהוא קצת עצוב, מזכיר לי, בכל פעם מחדש, את הפלא הזה שנקרא זוגיות. זוגיות מאחדת בין שני אנשים, שבבסיסם יכולים להיות אנשים שונים מאד, אבל יש משהו, משהו קצת מוזר ומאד מיוחד ושונה, שגורם, דווקא להם, להיפתח האחד אל השני, לפתוח את הדלת ל"בית" הפנימי שלהם ולהזמין את האחר להיכנס. אדם בתוך עצמו / שלום חנוך "אדם בתוך עצמו הוא גר, בתוך עצמו הוא גר, לפעמים עצוב או מר הוא, לפעמים הוא שר. לפעמים פותח דלת, לקבל מכר, אבל, אבל לרוב, אדם בתוך עצמו נסגר. ... ואת, ואת כמה טוב שבאת, בלעדיך ריק הבית והלילה קר. אז אני שומר עליך, כמה שאפשר, ועם כל זאת האם אמצא אותך מחר. אדם קרוב אצל עצמו, אדם בתוך עצמו הוא גר."


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מי אנחנו? 
אורָן (30) ודניאל (26). הוא שומר על הסביבה ואני עורכת דין. הכרנו לפני קצת יותר מחמש שנים, כשהייתה המלחמה בצפון וחבר משותף של שנינו התקשר לשאול מה שלומי. באמצע השיחה, אחרי שדיברנו קצת, הוא פשוט העביר לאורָן את הטלפון. הייתה שיחה קצרה, הוא גרם לי לחייך ואני אמרתי למה לא בעצם... ההיכרות המקרית הזאת הפכה לדבר הכי טוב שקרה לי בחיים. מדי פעם אני משתעשעת במחשבה על מה היה קורה אילו... אורָן ואני לא היינו מכירים אז – האם בכל זאת היינו מוצאים את הדרך האחד לליבו של השני? אני בהחלט מרגישה שנועדנו להיות יחד ומאמינה שאיכשהו, היה קורה משהו אחר, מקרי ככל שיהיה, שהיה מפגיש בינינו והיינו מתאהבים. אגב, אם כבר בגורל וקארמה עסקינן – אותו חבר שהכיר בינינו מתחתן גם הוא והוא ואורָן הציעו נישואין בטווח של שבועיים-שלושה האחד מהשני. התמונה המצורפת היא מגיחה קטנה לוינה, שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה. אמנם הגיחה נמשכה רק שלושה ימים, אבל היא מילאה אותנו באנרגיות מחודשות ועשתה לנו חמים ונעים בלב לקראת החתונה. ממליצה בחום למי שמאורגן על רוב הדברים. אגב, ערב לפני החתונה אמא שלי ואחותי ארגנו לי מסיבת מקווה קטנה שהייתה בעצם תירוץ להזמין כל מיני אנשים קרובים להעביר איתי את הזמן. אחותו של אורָן, שרצתה לעשות משהו נחמד בשבילנו, אבל ידעה שאנחנו לא רוצים שתהיה מצגת הפתעה בחתונה, הכינה לנו את המצגת והקרינה אותה, בפורום מצומצם, בבית של אחותי. המצגת הייתה מרגשת עד דמעות וכללה תמונות מחמש השנים שאורָן ואני ביחד. מה שמצחיק זה שבכל התמונות אפשר לראות שאנחנו או בחו"ל או שותים בירה או גם בחו"ל וגם שותים בירה... זה יוצר רושם שאנחנו אנשים נהנתנים, אבל זה פשוט מהסיבה הפשוטה שאנחנו לא מצטלמים הרבה, וכשאנחנו בחו"ל יש סיבה או תירוץ להצטלם. אחד החלקים שהכי אהבתי בכל נושא החתונה הוא התחושה הזאת שכולם נתנו לנו שהם כל כך שמחים שאנחנו מתחתנים. התמזל מזלנו לזכות במשפחות וחברים תומכים ומפרגנים שהקיפו את שנינו באהבה.


----------



## ני3ו3ות (28/11/11)

מקסימים!


----------



## אלונה עילם (28/11/11)

מקסימים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

Johnny B Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ג'וני המתוק שלנו הוא בולדוג צרפתי שאורָן ואני אימצנו. הבחור שמסר לנו אותו סיפר לנו שהוא מצא אותו משוטט על איילון לאחר שננטש. אני עדין לא מבינה איך אפשר לנטוש את הנשמה הטובה הזאת. ג'וני הוא לא סתם כלב, הוא סופרסטאר. ג'וני זכה עבורנו בתחרות של מגזין מתחתנים, "תמונה שווה אלף מילים". במסגרת התחרות, וקצת בתור בדיחה, צילמנו את ג'וני קורא במגזין מתחתנים ובוחר שמלת כלה. התמונה לא הייתה מושקעת וצולמה במצלמה של הטלפון, אבל כנראה שהשופטים חשבו כמונו, שג'וני חמוד ברמות שהורסות את הבריאות ולכן זכינו בתחרות. והנה התמונה של ג'וני המתוק שתתפרסם בקטלוג מתחתנים 2012.


----------



## shira3121 (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ועוד תמונה של ג'וני 
אי אפשר להסתכל עליו בלי לחייך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

הצעת נישואין 
הצעת הנישואין הייתה בדיוק מה שרציתי ואפילו יותר. פשוטה, רגישה ואינטימית. בחצר הפרטית של הבית שלנו, עם קמפרי תפוזים ושיחות על העתיד, כשברקע השיר Stay של פינק פלויד, שבאופן די מתבקש הפך להיות שיר הסלואו שלנו. טבעת האירוסין שלי נקנתה בג'קסון ובעיני היא מאד מיוחדת – טבעת סוליטר משובצת ביהלום שחור. בהמשך אעלה תמונה שלה, כרגע אין לי אחת טובה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ארגון החתונה ואיזיווד 
הקו המנחה שלנו בארגון החתונה היה השמירה על השפיות עם התקציב, בגלל שהחתונה היא אמנם ערב חשוב וכיפי, אבל בסופו של דבר היא מסתיימת אחרי כמה שעות, והחיים שאחרי החתונה- הם נמשכים חיים שלמים. כבר בהתחלה החלטנו שאנחנו לא מבקשים כסף מההורים בשביל החתונה ושכל זוג הורים ייתן מתנה כראות עיניו. לשנינו יש הורים מקסימים, תומכים ואכפתיים ולא רצינו להכביד עליהם. עוד בתחילת התכנונים, ידעתי שהמקומות שהכי מוצאים חן בעיני רחוקים מאד מהתקציב שלנו. הלכנו לראות שני מקומות שהיו במסגרת התקציב אבל מאד רחוקים ממה שדמיינו לעצמנו, ואז ממש במקרה ראיתי מודעה של איזיווד. החלטנו לתת לזה צ'אנס. באנו לפגישה סקפטיים ויצאנו ממנה עם תקווה מחודשת. כשגלית הנציגה שאלה אותנו בתחילת הפגישה מה אנחנו רוצים במקום לאירוע, אורָן אמר שהוא רוצה טבע ומרחבים ואני אמרתי שאני רוצה שהמקום יהיה מוקפד עם תשומת לב לפרטים הקטנים. גלית מצאה לנו את המקום שמשלב בין שני הדברים האלו – בחוץ מדשאה, עצי זית וצמחיה עדינה ולא בומבסטית (שנראית כאילו נלקחה מגינה מטופחת ביותר) ערוגות של בושם של ממש, ובפנים חלל מוקפד בעיצוב נקי, עם נגיעות אירופאיות. לא לקח לנו הרבה זמן כדי להתאהב ולהבין שמצאנו בדיוק את מה שרצינו. במקרה, זה גם היה במסגרת התקציב שלנו. היה ברור לנו שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן בחודש נובמבר, שהוא בעינינו חודש עם מזג אוויר מצוין. לא חורף של ממש אבל גם לא חמסין. בדיעבד, השנה היה נובמבר חורפי ועדין זכינו במזג אוויר נעים. כאן אני חייבת לציין שלטעמנו, איזיווד היו בחירה מצוינת. כל הספקים שסגרנו דרכם היו מעולים, כמו שתראו בהמשך. אנחנו קיבלנו שם שירות ממש טוב, יחס לבבי ותחושה של הוגנות. אני יודעת שיש מי שיגידו שלא תמיד איזיווד חוסכים כסף ויכול להיות שזה נכון (בכל מקרה, תמיד צריך לעשות השוואות מחירים ולבדוק), לנו, באופן אישי, הם חסכו סכום כסף ניכר והספקים שקיבלנו מהם היו ברמה גבוהה מאד.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

הזמנות 
ההזמנות היו כלולות בחבילת מאיזיווד והן עוצבו על ידי איריס מ-WeDo. איריס היא גם אדם מאד נעים ומקסים וגם מעצבת גרפית מוכשרת ביותר. היא עיצבה לנו את ההזמנות בעיצוב אישי לפי קונספט שחשבנו עליו מראש. שלחנו לה תמונות וביקשנו ממנה לחבר ביניהן כך שהתוצאה הסופית תהיה מקרר אשר עליו מגנטים שמסמלים דברים ששנינו אוהבים, חוויות שחווינו ביחד ואת הזוגיות שלנו באופן כללי. אנחנו מאד מרוצים מהתוצאה. אגב, העיצוב האישי לא היה כלול בתוספת איזיווד – אבל לטעמי, המחיר היה הוגן ביותר.


----------



## rinaanddan (29/11/11)

אהבתי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

גב ההזמנה 
אגב, עם ההזמנות קיבלנו גם מדבקות מתוקות לסגירת המעטפה שהשתמשנו בהן כמו בולים...


----------



## gilguliti (28/11/11)

מקסים! אהבתי את הפשטות שבניסוח 
לדעתי בדיוק ככה הזמנה צריכה להיות מנוסחת. והפונט ממש משלים את הקונספט. אה וגם העיצוב מקסים


----------



## bluestvixen (28/11/11)

מקסים מקסים מקסים 
אהבתי את הקונספט, את הביצוע ואת הטעם המוסיקלי המשובח


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מיותר לציין שהכרטיסים הם מהופעות 
שבאמת היינו בהן?


----------



## bluestvixen (28/11/11)

כבר קנית אותי, את לא צריכה להמשיך


----------



## ני3ו3ות (28/11/11)




----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

איזו הזמנה מקסימה ומקורית! אהבתי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מסיבת הרווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מסיבת הרווקות ארגנו לי שתי חברות מקסימות. הן קלעו בול כשהחליטו להביא למסיבה את הסטייליסטית צאלה הילרוביץ לסדנת סטיילינג. הסדנה הייתה ממש כיפית, מעשירה ומגניבה וגיליתי שאני לובשת מידת חזייה נכונה (זה מאד חשוב!) ושהנעליים שבחרתי לחתונה הן בדיוק לפי המלצתה. הבנות גם ארגנו בעצמן משחקים ממש שווים, כולל סרטון בו מצולם אורָן עונה על שאלות לגבי ואני הייתי צריכה לנחש את התשובה. כל טעות = צ'ייסר של וודקה, וכל תשובה נכונה = צ'ייסר של וודקה לחברות שלי. בדיעבד, ידעתי די הרבה תשובות, חוץ ממקרים בהם אני טוענת בתוקף שאורן טעה ולא אני. הסרט היה אחד הדברים המרגשים והמצחיקים עבורי! אגב, במסיבה היו בנות מכל מיני תחומים בחיים שלי וכולן הסתדרו נהדר. אני חושבת שאפילו יש שתי בנות שישמרו על קשר בעקבות המסיבה. אני פינקתי את המשתתפות בעוגה שהבאתי מקונדיטוריית אידלסון 10 האגדית בתל אביב (מי אמר שוקולד לבן, תחתית בראוניז וקרם פיסטוק?) ובמתנה אישית לכל משתתפת – קרם ידיים מפנק במיוחד של L'Occitan  (למי שעדין לא ניסתה, הקרם הזה הוא בערך קרם הידיים היחיד שאני אוהבת והוא נמצא בתיק שלי באופן קבוע).


----------



## elin86 (28/11/11)

איזה רעיון מגניב להביא סטייליסטית!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

כן, כל הכבוד לחברות הנפלאות שלי! 
הבנתי מהן שזה לא יוצא יקר יותר ממפעילות אחרות... (אגב, אני באופן אישי קצת הגבלתי אותן - אמרתי להן סכום שהוא מבחינתי המקסימום שאני רוצה שהבנות ישקיעו. היו שם בנות מכל מיני רקעים, שלבים בחיים - ולא רציתי שיהיה לחלק מהבנות לא נעים או משהו.)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

כלומר, אני זוכרת שכשאני הייתי סטודנטית 
היה לי קשה להתחיל להוציא מלא כסף על מסיבת רווקות של חברה, כשאני יודעת שיש עוד את החתונה. נכון שהוצאתי את הסכום הזה בכיף, אבל הרעיון הוא שגם לא צריך... לכן ביקשתי לשמור על סבירות...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/11/11)

הלוואי שכולן היו מתחשבות כמוך 
כי לפעמים ההוצאה הזו לא קטנה, וזה בנוסף למתנה שקונים לכלה ובנוסף למתנה לחתונה כמובן. יכול בכיף לעבור את ה-600 ש"ח סה"כ, ולדעתי זה בהחלט בעייתי, במיוחד כשאת מקבלת הזמנות לא מחברות הכי-הכי קרובות, אלא למשל מחברות לעבודה (קרה לי...) אני נראה לי אוותר על זה. באמת שלא נעים לי "להפיל" הוצאה כזו רצינית על החברות שלי. אז אני נוטה לוותר, גם ככה אני לא מתה על הקונספט. אם כבר אני אעשה משהו, אני אשלם על הרוב בעצמי או משהו כזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

אצלי, הבנות שארגנו קנו לי מתנה אחת מכולן 
וזה היה במסגרת הכסף שאספו מכולן. ככה כל אחת הייתה צריכה להביא פחות כסף והביאו לי מתנה מאד יפה. אני הזמנתי רק חברות קרובות ועשינו משהו לא בזבזני. הצעתי את הדירה שלי אבל בסוף זה היה בדירה של חברה אחרת - ככה לא צריך לשלם למקום חיצוני, וכל אחת הביאה משהו שהיא הכינה. אני הבאתי עוגה. קניתי לכל אחת מהמשתתפות מתנה. האמת, ראיתי את זה כערב בנות עם החברות הטובות שלי והיה לי ממש ממש כיף. זו הייתה חוויה נהדרת ובדיעבד, לא הייתי מוותרת עליה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

רבנות, מקווה והדרכת זוגות 
את הליכי הרישום לרבנות עשינו ברבנות תל אביב. הרב הרושם היה נעים ונחמד, התהליך היה יעיל ולא טורטרנו יותר מדי. היה אחלה. את הדרכת הכלות עשיתי דרך הרבנות אבל את הדרכת הזוגות עשינו במרכז "בשניים", מרכז לזוגיות יהודית. החברה' שם נחמדים וליברליים ומעבירים הדרכת זוגות קלילה ונעימה הרבה יותר מזו שהיינו מקבלים ברבנות. אני באופן אישי שמחה שהלכנו לשם - למרות שזה היה כרוך בקצת יותר טרחה מאשר ללכת להדרכה של הרבנות. ערב לפני החתונה טבלתי במקווה חסדי טהרה בנווה שענן שבחיפה. המקווה היה נקי מאד ומרווח והבלניות כיבדו את הפרטיות שלי. הטבילה במקווה יקרה יותר מאשר טבילה במקווה רגיל, ועדין לא החלטתי אם זה שווה את זה. אני חייבת לציין שבזמן שאני טבלתי, אמא שלי, חמותי והאחיות של אורָן קיבלו הרצאה שלמה על טהרת המשפחה (בעיני, זה היה מאד לא לעניין).   אחרי המקווה הזמנו חברים ומשפחה לדירה של אחותי והיה כיבד קל וטעים. האמת שמה שהחל ככיבוד קל הפך להיות ארוחת ערב טעימה ביותר והיה נעים ונחמד להעביר את השעות של הערב שלפני החתונה בחברת האנשים החשובים לי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

התארגנות - מלון אלכסנדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חיפשנו מלון להתארגנות שיהיה נעים, מרווח ויצטלם יפה. בסוף, אחרי שבדקנו כל מיני אפשרויות סגרנו במלון אלכסנדר ואני שמחה על כך. אנחנו סגרנו בסוויטה בגודל 55 מ"ר, שני לילות (הלילה שלפני החתונה והלילה של החתונה) בשביל שלא נהיה בלחץ בקשר לצ'ק אין ביום החתונה (אני חייבת לציין שזאת הייתה החלטה מצוינת ובהחלט שווה את הכסף). ערב לפני החתונה אמא ואני ישנו שם והתפנקנו לנו. החדר היה מרווח, נקי ונעים, נראה יפה בתמונות וכלל גם חלוק ונעלי בית. חבילת הכלולות (בתוספת תשלום) כללה כיבוד של פירות, עוגות ועוגיות ובקבוק קאווה וגם ארוחת בוקר שמגיעה לחדר בבוקר שאחרי החתונה. סה"כ היה נהדר, החדר היה טוב, השירות היה מוצלח ואנחנו היינו מאד מרוצים. מצורפת תמונה שלנו יוצאים מהמלון כדי להצטלם למקדימים.


----------



## pipidi (28/11/11)

השמלה יושבת עליך מהמם! איזה פיגורה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

איפור ושיער 
על האיפור ועל השיער אחראי רועי חמו. אין מילים כדי לתאר כמה שאני מרוצה מהעבודה שלו. רועי הוא כישרון ענק, הן בתחום האיפור והן בתחום השיער והעבודה שלו מקצועית, נקייה ועמידה. רועי שומר על האיזון הדק בין שיער בעל מראה רך ומגע נעים לבין עמידות התסרוקת. התסרוקת הייתה מאד נוחה וניכר היה שמאד חשוב לו שיהיה לי נוח. האיפור היה טבעי ועדין ויחד עם זאת החזיק יפה מאד עד לסוף הערב. לא נראיתי מאופרת מדי וקיבלתי המון מחמאות על הלוק הכולל. הוא גם עשה פן לחברה שליוותה אותי ואני חייבת לציין שזה היה הפן הכי מושקע שראיתי. רועי הוא גם בן אדם נעים והיה לי מאד כיף להעביר אתו את היום.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תחילת השיער


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## hadar 25 (28/11/11)

את יפיפייה!


----------



## mikeymay (1/12/11)

משגעת!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

כשאורָן ראה את התמונה הזאת 
הוא בחיבה שיצאו לי עיני נמר... הדימוי הזה מאד הצחיק אותי...


----------



## bluestvixen (28/11/11)




----------



## FalseAngel (28/11/11)

ואוו!


----------



## ני3ו3ות (28/11/11)

יפייפיה!


----------



## mychee (28/11/11)

מהממת


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

יש לך עיניים ממש מדהימות!!! 
האיפור והשיער ממש מוצלחים ומתאימים לך


----------



## BellaSymphonica (28/11/11)

וואו! 
היית כלה יפייפיה. תמונה נהדרת.


----------



## תפוח רענן (28/11/11)

וואו! איזה עיניים משגעות! 
תמונה מעולה!


----------



## elin86 (28/11/11)

אכן עיניים מהממות!!!


----------



## shira3121 (28/11/11)

מהממת


----------



## Nooki80 (28/11/11)

הוא לגמרי צודק! 
איזה עיניים! מהממות!


----------



## rinaanddan (29/11/11)

וואוווו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה לכולכן על הפרגון. זה מאד משמח אותי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

פינישים אחרונים


----------



## תפוח רענן (28/11/11)

השמלה שלך מדהימה 
ממש אהבתי את השמלה שלך (ואת בכלל יפיפייה). כל שמלות הכלה שראיתי עד עכשיו לא נראו מלהיבות בכלל. הכל נראה לי פחות או יותר אותו דבר. אבל השמלה שלך היא פשוט מהממת, בדיוק הסגנון שחיפשתי. אני אבדוק את השמלות שלהם. תודה רבה על הקרדיטים המושקעים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

ממליצה בחום על פלורה 
כל הפרטים הקטנים של השמלה ממש מושקעים ושווים את זה. היא סיפרה לי ששבוע לפני החתונה היא ישבה עם הפנינים שהיו תפורות לסרט במותן שלי וחיפשה את הדרך המושלמת לסדר אותן... זאת מידת ההשקעה בפרטים הקטנים. וחוצמזה, שהצוות שם ממש נחמד. אבל, זה בחיפה, אז אם את רחוקה את צריכה לקחת את השיקול הזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## ShAmUnA (28/11/11)

איזו יפה)


----------



## IMphoenix (29/11/11)

תמונה מקסימה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

החלק האחורי של התסרוקת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

המפגש!!! 
המפגש היה החלק הכי מרגש ביום החתונה. כשהדלת נפתחה וראיתי את אורָן נכנס, מחיתי דימעה. ראיתי את האהבה בעיניים שלו וכל כך שמחתי שהוא זה שפותח את הדלת ושהוא זה שחולק איתי את חיי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

השתקפות המפגש במראה הגדולה בחדר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ועוד תמונה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

אחרונה ודי


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (28/11/11)

איזו תמונה מרגשת!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

תמונה מרגשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואת ממש יפה


----------



## rinaanddan (29/11/11)

חמודים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

ומה אמרתי לאורָן במפגש? 
את המשפט הדי פולני הבא: "אני אוהבת אותך, תאכל פירות?" (חשבתי שיהיה לו טוב לנשנש קצת פרי ביום העמוס הזה... חחח)


----------



## IMphoenix (29/11/11)

את כל כך מרגשת... 
עיזבי את שאת יפייפיה, המקום מקסים, האיפור-שמלה-שיער מושלמים... אני מתה על איך שאת תמיד שמה את הדגש על הדברים החשובים, על האהבה, הזוגיות, החיים האמיתיים שמחכים אחרי האירוע. הלוואי שכל החיים תהיו מאוהבים וקשובים, ותשמרו על הזוגיות המיוחדת שלכם. מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה רבה, את נהדרת! 
זה ממש כיף לשמוע! עשית לי טוב על הלב...


----------



## המרחפת (1/12/11)

נראה שאת על סף בכי, 
ואחרי שקראתי את ההודעה הזו גם אני מוחה דמעות...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

זה היה הרגע הכי מרגש באותו יום.


----------



## עד הקיץ (28/11/11)

אפשר את המספר 
שלו ומחירים (במסר כמובן)


----------



## עד הקיץ (28/11/11)

של המאפר הכוונה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

קבלי מסר


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

שמלה - בוטיק פלורה 
נתחיל מזה שעוד לפני שהייתה הצעת נישואין ידעתי שאת השמלה שלי תעצב רינת מבוטיק פלורה וינטאג' & קלאסי. זה לא שעשיתי מחקר מקיף על שמלות כלה (או לבשתי אחת, כמו בפרק של חברים...), אלא שהסטודיו של רינת נמצא ממש במקרה דלת מול הדירה של ההורים שלי בחיפה. יצא לי כמה פעמים, כשביקרתי אצל ההורים, לראות כלות יוצאות מהסטודיו שלה מאורגנות וידעתי שזה הסגנון שאני אוהבת. כשהתחלתי לחפש שמלה היה לי ברור שאבקר אצלה, אבל לפני כן רציתי להרגיש שבדקתי אופציות אחרות. אחרי מחקר מקיף באינטרנט ראיתי מה אני אוהבת, הייתי בחנות וחצי וחזרתי לרינת. כשמדדתי את השמלה שלי נשמתי נעתקה וידעתי שמצאתי את מבוקשי. לכל אורך הדרך רינת והצוות היו נהדרות. רינת היא אישה מקסימה, מלאת שיק ורבת השראה, הטאץ' האישי שלה ניכר דרך העיצוב המיוחד של הסטודיו שלה (בגלל שההורים שלי גרים בבניין שנים, אני יודעת בדיוק איך הדירה נראתה כשהיא קיבלה אותה לידיה) ומוסיקת הרקע השקטה והנעימה (שנסונים צרפתיים). חבל לי מאד שבגלל שהתארגנתי בתל אביב, לא יצא לי להצטלם בסטודיו היפיפה, אבל היה לי כל כך נחמד לעבור לדלת ממול ההורים כדי ללכת למדידה ותמיד כיף לפגוש אותה בחדר המדרגות. אגב, השמלה הייתה כל כך נוחה, שרק במדידה האחרונה גילית במקרה שיש בשמלה מחוך. היא ישבה נהדר גם בלי לחנוק אותי והרגשתי שהוא פשוט מושלמת.


----------



## bluestvixen (28/11/11)

בהחלט מושלמת!


----------



## אדינפבה (28/11/11)

את יפיפייה 
והשמלה יפה לך  ומחמיאה,איזה כיף להורים שלך שהם גרים בכזה בית מגניב. אני מכירה את רינת מהתקופה שהיא עשתה מכירות של בגדי וינטג' והתבאסתי רבות שהיא יצאה עם הליין של השמלות כלה אחרי שכבר היתה לי שמלה לחתונה. הייתי אצלה עם אחותי שמתחתנת בקרוב לפני מספר ימים והסטודיו אכן מדהים. בקיצור חפרתי ...אבל כיף לך שהתחתנת עם שמלה שלה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

לא ידעתי שהיא הייתה עושה מכירות וינטאג'... 
איזה כיף לאחותך שהיא תופרת אצלה שמלה!!! היא נהדרת!


----------



## nino15 (28/11/11)

שמלה מדהימה!!! 
בדיוק הסגנון שלי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תודה רבה 
אני יודעת שזה רחוק אבל ממליצה בחום על פלורה- היא פרפקציוניסטית במיוחד, שיקית מאד ובן אדם נפלא!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

איזו שמלה יפה!!! 
היא גם יושבת עלייך מעולה!!! למרות שקשה לפשל עם כזה גוף יפה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה!


----------



## בוטנלי (28/11/11)

יפהפיה!! 
איזה כיף לך לגדול בבניין כזה! אחד הבניינים הכי יפים.. שלא לדבר על סטודיו, שבכיף הייתי יוצאת לשם לקפה.. השמלה כמובן מקסימה ואת נראית מעולה! מזל טוב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

אני מאד אוהבת את הבית של ההורים שלי... 
לפני שהם שיפצו את הארון שלהם, הגישה לחדר שלי הייתה דרך דלת סתרים - הייתה דלת שנראתה כמו דלת של ארון, כוך פצפון ומהכוך כניסה לחדר השינה שלי.... ולחשוב שהם קנו את הדירה הזו ממש במקרה, בגלל שהייתה אינפלציה והם היו חייבים לקנות משהו מהר... (הם רצו לקנות בית במושב והמוכרים הבריזו להם... אז הם נתקעו עם כסף שעוד יום יומיים היה מאבד לגמרי מהערך שלו וסגרו את העסקה מהר...)


----------



## Discordi (28/11/11)

שמלה מושלמת 
אני באמת ובתמים מתחרטת שלא לקחתי את הזמן לנסוע לחיפה ולעשות אצלה גם שמלה, עם כל הקושי שבזה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

השמלה שלך זכורה לי כלא פחות יפה!!!


----------



## shira3121 (28/11/11)

שמלה מדהימה, יושבת עלייך בול


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Nooki80 (28/11/11)

לא שזה יפתיע אותך... 
אבל אני חושבת שהשמלה שלך יפיפיה ויושבת עלייך מצויין! ואיזה כיף לך שהשמלה של פלורה היתה כל כך (אין יותר מזה) נגישה לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה רבה 
זה ממש כיף לשמוע. את מאד משקיעה בתגובות שלך! ומחמאה ממך שווה זהב כי אני מאד מעריכה את הטעם שלך...


----------



## Nooki80 (29/11/11)

זה הדדי לגמרי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תכשיטים ושעון 
את התכשיטים קניתי מהמבחר שהיה קיים בבוטיק פלורה. רינת מחזיקה בסטודיו שלה תכשיטים של שלומית אופיר שכלות יכולות לרכוש במחיר סביר ביותר. קניתי מסרקיה, עגילים עם טיפות פנינה ושרשרת עדינה מאד שמשלבת בין פס של פנינים קטנות, פס עם תליון תואם לעגילים ופס של שרשרת זהב עדינה ודקה. השעון שענדתי הוא פריט וינטאג' אמיתי בעל ערך סנטימנטלי (ה-Something Old ו-Something Borrowed שלי). השעון היה שייך לסבתא שלי ז"ל ונשמר בבית הורי במשך כמה שנים, מבלי שהיה בשימוש. כשאמרתי במדידה שחבל שאין לי שעון שיתאים ליתר התכשיטים שלי, אחותי פתאום נזכרה בשעון הזה, שאני בכלל לא ידעתי על קיומו. אמא שלי יצאה מהסטודיו, הלכה לדירה שלהם שנמצאת כאמור, דלת ממול, והביאה את השעון. השעון היה צריך תיקון קטנטן אצל השען והוא חזר לפעול. הוא עדין, מיוחד ויקר מאד לליבי. אגב, מדובר אולי בפריט קטנטן, אבל הוא הוסיף טאצ' אישי להופעה ורואים את זה בתמונות. אני מאד מרוצה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הנעליים שלי קניתי ברשת הנעליים Clark's. הנעליים בצבע ורוד Tan והן יוצרות אפקט מאריך לרגל (לזה כיוונתי וקיבלתי חיזוק נוסף בסדנת הסטיילינג). הנעליים היו נוחות מאד והצלחתי לשרוד איתן חלק ניכר מהריקודים. בשלב מסוים, החלפתי לנעליים לבנות שקניתי בנעלי ארו, שהיו גם הן מאד נוחות. נאמר לי שהן היו יפות מאד ועדין הן לא היו ממש לטעמי (קניתי אותן משיקולי נוחות נטו ועדין לא הסכמתי להתפשר על פלטפורמה שמאד לא התאימה לי ולמבנה שלי). אין לי תמונה ברורה כל כך של הנעליים, אולי היא תימצא בהמשך...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

טבעות נישואין 
את טבעות הנישואין רכשנו ב"בטבעת זו" בדיזנגוף סנטר (מעל כלי זמר). הטבעת שלי עשויה מזהב צהוב. היא כל מה שרציתי בטבעת נישואין – עדינה ודקה עם עיטורים בסגנון ויקטוריאני. הטבעת שלו עשויה מזהב אדום והיא מיוחדת מאד בעיני, גם ביחס לטבעת של גבר. מילה בקשר לטבעת, אני ממליצה לא להשאיר את החלק הזה לרגע האחרון. אנחנו התחלנו לחפש חודש ושבוע לפני ומסתבר שזה לא מספיק. הטבעות שלנו הגיעו בזמן והיו מושלמות אבל עדין, כדאי להשאיר מרווח לטעויות. השירות שקיבלנו בחנות היה נהדר והמחיר היה מאד סביר ואפילו טוב מאד ביחס לתמורה.


----------



## BluishSky (29/11/11)

וואו, הטבעת שלך באמת מאוד מיוחדת 
לא יוצא כמעט לראות טבעות דקות ועדינות שיש להן גם דוגמא יפה (ואני חיפשתי ממש ממש הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zenitkolanit (29/11/11)

טבעת מהממת!!! 
האירוסין שלי גם מ"בטבעת זו", ואני מתה עליה!! יש שם אחלה מבחר


----------



## rinaanddan (29/11/11)

גם שלנו משם. טבעת יפהפייה!


----------



## FalseAngel (28/11/11)

יש יש יש!! איזה כיף


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

חתן בסגנון קז'ואל 
אורָן, החתן שלי, הוא אדם מאד נינוח וקליל. ביום יום, הוא מתלבש בסגנון מאד לא פורמאלי והוא לא מסוגל לענוב עניבה. אני ידעתי שכמו שאני בוחרת לעצמי את שמלת הכלה שלי לפי הטעם האישי שלי, כך גם בן הזוג שלי יבחר לעצמו את הבגדים שלו, לפי מה שהוא רוצה ואוהב. את הבגדים קנינו בסופו של דבר בפולגת. קנינו מכנס בהיר ושתי חולצות מכופתרות- האחת לבנה עם רקמה עדינה של פסים בצבע של החולצה והשנייה זהה לחלוטין, רק בצבע שחור. החולצות היו עם שרוול קצר, גם כי לדעתי זה יותר מחמיא לאורָן וגם כי אורָן סובל כשחם לו. הנעליים של אורָן ניקנו בוינה, שלושה שבועות לפני החתונה. הן מרשת בשם S'Oliver שיש בה בגדים יפים ושיקיים מאד, גם לגברים וגם לנשים. אגב, אורָן הוא אדם שהאופי המיוחד שלו משתקף בחיוך המקסים שלו. הוא הוסיף לי המון איזון לחיים, כיף ונינוחות.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

איזה חמוד


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

זר כלה וקישוט רכב 
את זר הכלה וקישוט הרכב קיבלנו במסגרת חבילת איזיווד מ-Mystic Rose בנמל תל אביב. מדובר במעין בית קפה/ חנות פרחים. השקעתי המון מחשבה בבחירת הזר. אחרי הביקור הראשון במקום לא הייתי עדין מוכנה לקבל החלטה, אז אמרתי שאחזור שוב פעם, קצת יותר קרוב למועד החתונה. בהתחלה רציתי לשלב בזר פרחי כותנה, אבל בעצת הפלוריסטית בחרתי בזר כפרי ועדין יותר, כשהרעיון היה שהזר יראה טבעי ופורח ולא סטרילי וקר. הזר שקיבלתי היה מקסים ותאם את כל הדרישות שלי. גם קישוט הרכב היה אחלה ולא התפרק לנו בזמן הנסיעה.   והינה תמונה של הזר עם הטבעות מקרוב מאד - בהמשך יראו אותו בתמונות של המקדימים.


----------



## gilguliti (28/11/11)

תמונה מדהימה! 
איזו צבעוניות.. וסימבוליות... זו תמונה לשים בשומר מסך או משהו...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

צלם - אלי פאר מאסף תמם צלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צילום האירוע היה חלק מחבילת איזיווד, דרך חברת הצילום אסף תמם, שעשו עבודה מצוינת בעיני. למען האמת, כשסגרנו עם הצוות של אסף תמם זה היה אחרי לא מעט התלבטויות וגם אחרי שסגרתי, לא הייתי במאת האחוזים שלמה עם ההחלטה. הרגשתי שלא הקדשתי מספיק מחקר מקדים לכל נושא הצילום ושסגרתי אך ורק לפי תחושת בטן. אציין שאכן התמונות בפגישה איתם מצאו חן בעיני והם עשו רושם מאד מקצועי – ועדין היה ספק קטן שלאורך ההתנהלות מולם נמוג. מדובר, כאמור, באחד הספקים הכי חשובים בחתונה ולכן הנושא היה כל כך הרה גורל בעיני, מה גם שאני לא אוהבת תמונות מבוימות ולכן קצת חששתי ממה שיהיה. סיבה נוספת שהיו לי ספקות היא שלא מצאתי כמעט חוות דעת ספציפיות על הצלם שהוצמד לנו, אלי פאר. כאן אני חייבת לציין שבאופן כללי יש לי קצת חשש מנושא הצילום. אני תופסת את עצמי בתור בן אדם לא פוטוגני בעליל, עם הבעות פנים מוזרות, תסביך חיוך, תסביך צוואר וכו' וכו'. ביום החתונה, כשפגשנו את אלי, כל החששות שלי התאדו. אלי הגיע כדי לצלם את שלב ההתארגנות בדיוק בזמן, ניכר היה מעבודתו שהוא איש מקצוע רציני ובעיקר, הרגשתי מאד נוח בחברתו. לאלי יש חוש הומור משובח ושובר קרח ובגלל שהוא נתן לי כזאת הרגשה טובה – ברוב התמונות אני מאד מרוצה מהחיוך שלי (למרות התסביך!). אלי הציע לנו להצטלם במתחם שבע תחנות ליד פארק הירקון, מתחם יפיפה שבמקרה הכרנו מטיולון רגלי קטן של שבת. לוקיישן נוסף היה חוף מציצים שנמצא ממש ליד המלון.  התמונות מהמקדימים יצאו כל כך יפות, טבעיות ולא מבוימות. אין אפילו תמונה אחת בה אנחנו קופצים / אני מושכת לו בעניבה (לא הייתה עניבה) וכו'... ברוב התמונות אלי פשוט אמר לנו "תעשו את הקטע שלכם", אנחנו היינו שקועים אחד בשני ואלי הסתובב סביבנו וצילם. התמונות יצאו מאד טבעיות בגלל שלא עשינו "פוזות" למצלמה.


----------



## zabot (1/12/11)

הוא כנראה יהיה גם הצלם שלנו 
וזה מרגיע אותי לגמרי מה שאת כותבת, כי במקור היה אמור להיות לנו צלם אחר והוא מחליף אותו. יאי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

לדעתי- זכיתם! 
אין מילים לתאר את הגישה שלו לצילום, היכולת שלו מצד אחד לצלם מקדימים שבעיני הם יפיפיים ומצד שני לתפוס רגעים מיוחדים ברחבת הריקודים. מה שאהבתי זה שהרמה שלו מאד אחידה - גם המקדימים היו יפים וגם צילומי הריקודים - כשבדרך כלל זה או שהמקדימים ברמה ממש גבוהה או שהריקודים ברמה מאד גבוהה. אני הייתי מאד מרוצה. אגב, מרוב שמצאו חן בעיני התמונות שלו הצלחתי להבדיל בין הסגנון שלו לבין הסגנון של צלם הסטילס השני ולזהות את התמונות שהוא צילם...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

למקדימים יצאנו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## FalseAngel (28/11/11)

איזו תמונה יפה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (30/11/11)

מהמם!!! המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (30/11/11)

ממש יפה, נראה שניצלתם היטב את שעות האור 
מתי יצא שהגעתם לאולם?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

בערך בשעה 17:30-18:00 
מה שעשינו זה הצטלמנו ליד מקום ההתארגנות שהיה מלון אלכסנדר בתל אביב. הצילומים הם מחוף מציצים וממתחם שבע תחנות בתל אביב (הלוקיישן העיקרי). בגלל שהצטלמנו ליד מקום ההתארגנות, לא היינו לחוצים ומיצינו את שעות האור. הצלם אמר שיוצאות תמונות יפות ממש אחרי השקיעה... הוא ניצל את התאורה המיוחדת שיש בשעון חורף. אגב, הייתה לנו מקלחת בחדר המשפחה, אורָן הספיק להתקלח ולהחליף חולצה לפני האירוע והספקנו לשבת ולאכול ועוד להמתין לאחים שיגיעו בשביל לעשות את צילומי המשפחה. ככה יצא שהיינו די הרבה זמן לפני האירוע בגן. האירוע התחיל בשעה 19:00 והספקנו את כל מה שרצינו.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## בוטנלי (28/11/11)

תמונה נהדרת!!!


----------



## shira3121 (28/11/11)

תמונה ממש יפה 
יש לך מלא תמונות יפות, בטח יהיה לך ממש קשה לבחור.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

לא מבינה למה הרמתי ככה את הידיים 
זה דווקא לא הוראות של הצלם. אבל יצא יפה...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

יצא מאוד יפה אפילו!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## elin86 (28/11/11)

איזה תמונה מהממת! 
אהבתי מאוד!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (28/11/11)

סדרת התמונות הזו מדהימה ממש!!!


----------



## Mayuu (28/11/11)

הקטנת את התמונות יותר מדי 
ולא רואים כלום....


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

מחר או היום בערב אני אתקן את זה... 
עכשיו שבדקתי שוב אני מבינה על מה את מדברת. שיחקתי קצת עם הגדלים ובסוף יצא לי קטן מדי. בתמונות האחרונות הבנתי את העניין. נראה לי שאם אני אעלה שוב חלק מהתמונות עם אותה כותרת בדיוק, תפוז ימחוק את ההודעה הקודמת וישאיר את זאת עם התמונה המוגדלת יותר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מקום - גן אירועים ערוגות הבושם 
לגן אירועים "ערוגות הבושם" הגענו דרך איזיווד והוא  שילב בין הרצונות של שנינו בצורה מושלמת. כאמור, אורָן רצה מקום עם תחושה טבעית של מרחבים ואני רציתי חלל פנימי מוקפד. מדהים איך מקום אחד יכול לשלב בין שני הרצונות הדי שונים האלו. הגן נמצא ליד חדרה על כביש 4, וכשנמצאים בפנים מתנתקים לחלוטין מן הסביבה החיצונית. הגן גובל בשמורת פארק השרון – כך שבאור יום ובשעות הדמדומים רואים שדות חרושים, בעלי חיים, עצים וטבע נפלא. נקודה לזכות הגן היא שהם לא מאירים את השדות בלילה וכך לא מפריעים לבעלי החיים הליליים הנמצאים במקום. אז נכון שכך מפספסים חלק ניכר מהיופי של המקום, אבל לפחות הם מגלים הוגנות כלפי הטבע . המקום יפיפה גם באור יום ומאד מומלץ למי שמחפשת מקום לחתונת שישי בצהריים. החלק החיצוני, בו נערכת קבלת הפנים, הוא מדשאה מטופחת ורחבת ידיים. במדשאה משולבות ערוגות פרחים מסודרות ומטופחות, עם עצי זית וצמחיה סגולה. חלק קטן מן המדשאה הוא דק של עץ בו נערכת קבלת הפנים. במדשאה עצמה משולבים ספסלי ברזל עם פרזולים בצבע לבן ושולחנות קפה וכיסאות באותו סגנון וכן פינות ישיבה מעץ עם כריות. החלק הפנימי הוא בניין בסגנון אירופאי עם חלונות גדולים, שנראה מרשים מאד מבחוץ ומבפנים. העיצוב של החלל הפנימי מוקפד מאד – החל מהקירות עם הנגיעות הסגולות וכלה בכיסאות היפים, בחדר הטעימות, בחדר היין והסיגרים ובבית הקפה. הריהוט עשוי מעץ צבוע בלבן. השירותים במקום נראים כאילו נלקחו ממסעדת יוקרה. נקודה שחשוב לציין בקשר למקום ולצוות המתפעל אותו היא הגינות ולארג'יות. לכל אורך הדרך הרגשנו שהיחס מאד הגון, גמיש ומתחשב. ההתנהלות של המקום היא באופן כללי מאד נעימה ובאירוע עצמו קיבלנו צ'ופרים שלולא האורחים היו מספרים לנו, לא היינו יודעים על קיומם (פרלינים איכותיים על הבר וכו'...). הקייטרינג הוא הקייטרינג של המקום והרמה של האוכל מאד גבוהה (המחמאות על האוכל ממשיכות להגיע). נתחיל מזה שמנות המזנונים בקבלת הפנים פשוט מצוינות. חבל לי מאד שלא יצא לי לאכול מהפיש & צ'יפס (שהוגש בצורה מקסימה מגולגל בנייר פרגמנט עם הדפס של נייר עיתון). היו לנו חמישה סוגים של מנות מסתובבות (כולל קרוקט חציל ששמעתי שהיה מעולה, סביצ'ה סלמון, פטה כבד על לחם בריוש עם ריבת ענבים ועוד...) הסטייק (שאכלתי בחדר המשפחה לפני תחילת האירוע) היה מעולה, הניוקי היה אלוהי (ניוקי עם עגבניות קלויות, זיתי קלמטה וארטישוק) וגם על הדג קיבלנו מחמאות. האוכל שנארז להורים אחרי האירוע היה מצוין והיה טעים למרות שחומם פעם נוספת. גולת הכותרת של המקום היא הקינוחים. המקום לא נותן בחירה בין הקינוחים ומגיש באירוע את כל מבחר הקינוחים שמוכנים על ידי הקונדיטור של המקום ומוגשים לרוב בגודל ביס. לרחבת הריקודים מוגשים מעין ארטיקים של מוס שוקולד אלכוהולי, שחברים שלי סיפרו שהיו מצוינים (אני זכיתי לטעום מהם רק בטעימות). חדר המשפחה שמציעים לזוגות מאד מושקע – מדובר בחדר גדול עם מקלחת ושירותים צמודים, מעוצב ונעים. בחדר המתין לנו מגש עם קינוחים ובקבוק קאווה. הצוות דאג שנקבל מנות עיקריות כדי לאכול לפני האירוע ווידא שנוח לנו ושיש לנו שתיה קלה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תמונה של המבנה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עצי הזית


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תמונה של חלק מהקינוחים 
זה חלק קטנטן ממה שהלך שם... היו עוד מגוון סוגי קינוחים וכולם הוגשו במנות קטנות, כדי שהאורחים יוכלו לטעום מכמה סוגים בלי להתפוצץ.


----------



## Discordi (28/11/11)

הקינוחים שם מדהימים 
זכורים לי מאוד לטובה מהפעם שהייתי שם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עיצוב האירוע 
על עיצוב האירוע היה אחראי לירון מ-L-design. לירון הוא אדם מאד הגון ונעים והוא ידע על מגבלות התקציב שלי בתחום זה. למרות התקציב המוגבל, מאד רציתי שכן יהיו פרחים על השולחנות והוא עזר לי מאד עם הנכונות שלו ללכת על עיצוב פחות סטנדרטי ו"להגדיל ראש" – כלומר, לא להציע לי את השטנץ הרגיל שמציעים לכולם. לירון ידע להמליץ לי על סוגי פרחים קצת פחות נפוצים שיהיו לא פחות יפים אבל יותר זולים. סגרתי עם לירון על חבילת עיצוב שכוללת שלושה סוגים שונים של מרכזי שולחן (כד זכוכית עם חלוקי נחל ופלוקסים [סוג של פרח מאד יפה שקצת דומה לנרקיסים שנאלצתי לוותר עליהם בגלל העונה] לבנים, גביע זכוכית עם נר ופרחים וכדור קריסטל עם הידורית שמן וכתר של פרחים [בהתחלה לא כל כך רציתי כדור קריסטל כי חששתי שזה יראה זול, אבל בסוף החלטתי כן ללכת על זה - וזה היה נראה יפה מאד]), זר פרחים גדול לבר, סידורי פרחים קטנים וחמודים לקבלת הפנים, שביל לחופה וכריכת פרחים סביב מוטות החופה המסורתית. לירון גם קשר סביב כל מפית סרט סאטן בצבע סגול. העיצוב היה יפיפה, מרכזי השולחן היו יפים בעיני והמחיר היה מאד סביר. אני ממליצה עליו בחום.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

התעייפתי, ומחר צריך לקום לעבודה 
אז אמשיך מחר בערב...


----------



## בוטנלי (28/11/11)

אוף... אני פיניתי לי את המשרד וזהו.. יאללה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עכשיו חזרתי לעניינים!


----------



## בוטנלי (28/11/11)

יש!!!


----------



## מורן2345 (28/11/11)

נראה מדהים מדהים! 
איזה כייף לקרוא, פשוט תענוג! נראה שהיה לך יום כייף, מדהים ומפנק, ושנהנת לאורך כל היום. רואים את האושר בתמונות  אתם נראים מקסימים והתמונות יצאו מדהים (טוב, כבר אמרתי לך ) מחכה לראות את יתר הקרדיטים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה רבה רבה!!! 
אני בטוחה שגם שלכם מדהימות!!!


----------



## ShAmUnA (28/11/11)

מקסים!! 
מחכה להמשך..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

טוב, עכשיו אני יכולה להמשיך קצת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ובמעבר חד-שכחתי לציין- טיפול פנים ומניקור ג'ל 
לפני החתונה עשיתי פעמיים טיפול פנים אצל אלינור ברשת - אני חוזרת על ההמלצה שלי. אלינור עובדת נקי ומסודר, היא אדם מאד נעים וכיפי ומשרה אווירה רגועה וטובה סביבה. היה מאד נחמד לעשות אצלה את טיפולי הפנים. אחרי הטיפול אלינור נתנה לי מסיכה ללילה כדי שבבוקר אוכל ללכת לעבודה בלי יותר  מדי אדמומיות. מה שאני אוהבת באלינור זה שהיא לא מנסה "לדחוף" לקניית מוצרים ממנה ושהמוצרים שהיא כן מוכרת הם במחיר הוגן ושווה לכל נפש. המוצרים שלה ממש טובים. לפני החתונה גם עשיתי מניקור ג'ל - מי שעשתה לי את מניקור הג'ל היא נאווה, שיושבת בפרישמן פינת בן יהודה. נאווה מקצועית מאד ועושה עבודה מאד יפה. לצערי, בשבוע שלפני החתונה נשברו לי כמה ציפורניים (זה גם אשמתי כי לא הקפדתי לבוא אליה בזמן) אבל היא האריכה לי אותן בצורה מלאכותית כך שנראו טבעי ויפה עם קצת משי... לדעתי, לא צריך להתחיל עם הג'ל כל כך מוקדם כמו שאני התחלתי, כי בשלב מסוים התחלתי להזניח את זה ולא לבוא מספיק - גם חודש וחצי לפני החתונה זה מספיק, ואפשר גם פחות כי כאמור, אצלי היא האריכה חלק מהציפורניים בצורה מלאכותית.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

להיות או לא להיות? בקבלת הפנים. ברור שלהיות 
וכל רגע שהיינו בקבלת פנים היה יקר מפז, הספקנו להגיד שלום לאנשים, להצטלם איתם וכמובן לראות את האנשים נהנים ממנות הפתיחה ושהכל מתקתק! מצורפת תמונה שלי שצולמה במהלך קבלת הפנים. אני בכוונה לא מצרפת תמונות עם אנשים - אני לא מרגישה בנוח לצרף תמונות של אחרים בלי רשותם.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

והנה התמונה 
בתמונה רואים את עליונית הפרווה המיוחדת שהשאלתי מפלורה.


----------



## hadar 25 (28/11/11)

שאלה לגבי העגילים 
קודם כל, את העליונית הזאת בדיוק אני הולכת להלוות ממנה גם בחתונה שלי...ואני רואה שעלייך היא מעלפת! רציתי לשאול לגבי העגילים, אם הבנתי ממך נכון קנית אותם? אני הבנתי שניתן גם להלוות ממנה תכשיטים ופתאום אני מפחדת שהתבלבלתי-האם זה באמת ככה? כי בדיוק גם את העגילים שלך מדדתי אצלה לפני שבוע ותכננתי לענוד אותם, אבל פתאום אני חוששת שאולי זה רק למכירה?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

נראה לי שיש לה כמה תכשיטים להשכרה 
אבל מה שבויטרינה הוא למכירה -אגב, במחירים מאד הגונים (אני קניתי מסרקיה, שרשרת ועגילים ולא עלה לי יותר מ-400 ש"ח לדעתי). אבל, המוצרים שהם למכירה את רואה שהם למכירה ויש עליהם תג מחיר. ראיתי למשל שיש לה שרשרת פנינים וינטאג' ונראה לי שזה להשאלה... אם שאלת אותה והיא אמרה לך שזה להשאלה, אז כנראה שזה המצב.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עוגת חתונה 
עוגת החתונה הייתה הפתעה מאימא. אימא ידעה שהחלום שלי הוא עוגת חתונה וגם היא חובבת קינוחים לא קטנה. כשביררתי את המחירים של עוגות החתונה נדהמתי שזה כל כך יקר, והצד הפרקטי בי החליט לוותר. אמא, שידעה שמאד רציתי (ולמען האמת גם היא מאד רצתה שתהיה עוגה) דיברה עם המקום והזמינה מהקונדיטור של המקום עוגת חתונה שלוש קומות מבצק סוכר (היה לנו ניסיון קודם מוצלח מאד עם הקונדיטור של המקום מהטעימות). העוגה הייתה יפיפייה וגם מאד טעימה.


----------



## בוטנלי (28/11/11)

אז בסוף קיבלת את העוגה שלך!! 
היא נראית משגע!!! (אגב, אנחנו בסוף נאלצנו לותר..)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה, זה ממש שימח וריגש אותי!


----------



## אנני אנני (28/11/11)

איזו אמא אדירה! (וגם העוגה מהממת...) 
אני גם נורא רציתי עוגה וויתרתי בגלל המחיר, נורא קיוויתי שמישהו יפתיע אותי בחתונה ויביא לי עוגה, אבל זה לא קרה... איזה כיף לך! דרך אגב כל החתונה שלכם נראית מהממת וכייפית מאוד!


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (29/11/11)

האמ האמ 
שאלה חצופה- כמה עולה בערך עוגת חתונה? חבר שלי נורא מתעקש אבל אני לא מתלהבת מהרעיון מדי.. אז אני תוהה מה הקנס (שבעיני מיותר, כי הוא יקבל עוגת יום הולדת מהמקום)?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

המחירים שאני ביררתי 
רק התחילו ב-1,500 ש"ח. והיו גם ב-2,000 ומעלה. בגלל זה ויתרתי... אבל אמא הפתיעה אותי. נראה לי שאם מזמינים מהקונדיטור של המקום זה יוצא פחות.


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (29/11/11)

וואו... לא דמיינתי מחירים כאלה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה!!! 
נראה לי שבאיזשהו מקום, העוגה גם הייתה החלום של אמא שלי. היא מאד אוהבת עוגות חתונה וכבר שנים היא אומרת לי שכשאני אתחתן תהיה לי עוגת חתונה יפה... דווקא הייתה לה עוגת חתונה בחתונה שלה ויש לנו אפילו סרטון וידיאו בו רואים את אבא שלי מאכיל אותה... כנראה שהייתה לה חוויה חיובית והיא רצתה להעניק את אותה החוויה גם לי. אגב, אחותי ויתרה כי היא פחות רצתה עוגה ולאמא שלי היה קצת חבל- אז זאת הייתה ההזדמנות שלה לתקן כי אני הבת הצעירה.


----------



## אנני אנני (30/11/11)

איזה כיף! 
זה גם רעיון טוב, כשאחותי תתחתן אולי נשכנע אותה לקחת או לקבל עוגה...


----------



## הייבי (28/11/11)

עוגה מהממת 
אצלנו גם הולכת להיות עוגה החצי (ויותר מזה- האמא של החצי) מאוד רצו. מה עשיתם עם העוגה? אנחנו מתלבטים מתי נכון לעשות "טקס חיתוך" (אחרי הסלואו, קרוב לפני שמוציאים את הקינוחים...) והאם לעשות אותו באמצע הרחבה (להפסיק את הריקודים וכו') או שבאזור המזנונים (איפה שהמבוגרים יושבים).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

אנחנו עשינו בסוף הערב 
מעין טקס חיתוך. בעיקרון, לא ממליצה לעצור את הריקודים בשביל זה, חבל זה קוטע את רצף המסיבה. אפשר לחכות ממש לסוף הערב, ואז לעשות טקס חיתוך... בינינו, ברוב המקומות הקינוחים כל כך טעימים שאנשים לא ממש נוגעים בעוגה הזאת. אנחנו אכלנו ממנה בשבת חתן ולמרות שהיא הייתה מאד טעימה, רובה נזרקה לצערי (זה ממש הרבה עוגה).


----------



## rinaanddan (29/11/11)

עדין ורומנטי..אהבתי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

עוד נקודה בקשר לעוגת חתונה 
כשמזמינים את העוגה מהקונדיטור של המקום, לא צריך לדאוג בקשר לשינוע שלה למקום האירוע. נראה לי שמשלוח של העוגה זו עוד הוצאה יקרה וחבל...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

חופה ורב מחתן - הרב עמוס טאירי 
לרב עמוס טיירי הגענו דרך רשימת המומלצים של "ערוגות הבושם". כבר מהשיחה הראשונה התרשמנו שמדובר באדם נעים ונוח. ביום החתונה הוא הגיע בזמן (כבר בפגישה הוא סיפר שהוא מקפיד להגיע בזמן כדי שהוא יוכל לבצע את החתימה על הכתובה לפני שמגיע הגל הגדול של האורחים). הרב עמוס היה נעים וענייני וערך טקס חופה יפה ובעל משמעות מתובל בהומור מכובד (וכמובן, הטקס לא היה ארוך מדי). לטקס היה נופח מאד אישי, עד כדי כך שאחרי הטקס אנשים ניגשו אלינו ושאלו אותנו מאיפה אנחנו מכירים את הרב.   אני ממליצה עליו בחום. למי שיש שאלות נוספות, אשמח לענות במסר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

שיר כניסה ויציאה 
בחרנו להיכנס לחופה עם השיר To be alone with you של בוב דילן. המילים של השיר מאד חיוביות, המוסיקה שלו יחסית קצבית ושנינו מאד אוהבים את בוב. בלי שתכננו, מרוב שנהנינו מהשיר, נכנסנו לחופה בריקודים. שיר שבירת הכוס היה Can't Touch This של MC Hammer. זה שיר שתמיד גורם לנו לחייך וגם הקליפ שלו מצחיק אותנו. כששמענו אותו ב-VH1 קלאסיק, כמה שבועות לפני החתונה, ידענו שזה זה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

רוקדים כל הדרך לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן רואים שעליונית הפרווה קצת החליקה לי ורואים את הביטנה - אז הטיפ שלי הוא מאד לשים לב לזה. למזלי, לא בכל התמונות רואים את זה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

בדרך לחופה - תמונה קצת מוקדמת יותר 
בהזדמנות זו אציין שנכנסנו ביחד לחופה. אנחנו צועדים ביחד כבר חמש שנים ולכן אורָן היה האדם היחיד שרציתי להיכנס איתו לחופה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

נשיקה במצח


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מכסה אותי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מתחת לחופה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

שותה מהיין


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תשל"כ


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

שם לי טבעת 
התמונות בהן אני נותנת טבעת לחתן פחות ברורות... בטעות הסתרתי את האצבע שלו עם היד שלי - שימו לב לזה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תמונה שאני מאד אוהבת 
כאן המקום לציין שבעיני לא תמיד שווה לשדרג את העיצוב של החופה. אני לקחתי חופה מסורתית והמעצב כרך מעט פרחים סביב מוטות החופה. החופה המסורתית מצטלמת מאד יפה ובעיני, זה היה מאד יפה שארבעה אנשים חשובים לנו שבחרנו מחזיקים את מוטות החופה.


----------



## Pixelss (28/11/11)

ואוו קרדיטים מקסימים 
ובכל התמונות את נראת כל כך מאושרת!. יש סיכוי שיש לך תמונה יותר טובה של הנעלים?


----------



## Pixelss (28/11/11)

אהה ואם זה לא היה ברור 
את כלה מדהימה והשמלה ממש יפה עליך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מצאתי אחת 
חתכתי את הנעליים מהתמונה כי האמת היא די מפדחת והרבה חברות שלי מופיעות בה...


----------



## Pixelss (30/11/11)

אהבתי!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

די ג'יי תומר ורד ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לתומר הגענו בהמלצת איזיווד והוא אחד הספקים ששנינו הכי מרוצים מהם בחתונה. תומר הוא די ג'יי מקצועי ונעים, עם ידע מוסיקלי נרחב ביותר והוא בעיקר אדם מקסים! כבר בפגישה הראשונה ניכר היה שהוא מאד משתדל להכיר אותנו ואת הקהל שלנו ולראות מהו הסגנון המוסיקלי שלנו. הרושם הזה המשיך ונשאר גם בפגישת תיאום המוסיקה. תומר שלח לנו SMS יום לפני החתונה כדי להזכיר לנו שמחר החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והמליץ לנו לדאוג לאכול כמו שצריך. ביום האירוע הוא כמובן הגיע בזמן, פרס את הציוד שלו והיה מוכן לעבודה. כבר בקבלת הפנים הרגשתי שהמוסיקה שלו ממלאת תפקיד חשוב ביצירת האווירה והיו שירים ספציפיים שהוא שם שגרמו לי לחייך. במסיבה היה פשוט ש-מ-ח! היו אנרגיות מטורפות, גם מבוגרים וגם צעירים רקדו בטירוף והמוסיקה הייתה כל כך מגוונת ומגניבה. אחרי האירוע, אנשים אמרו לנו שהייתה מוסיקה מצוינת באירוע ושהיה להם מאד כיף! אנשים שבכלל לא בנינו על זה שירקדו רקדו והייתה אווירה מחשמלת באוויר (אמנם אני קצת משוחדת, אבל גם אנשים אחרים אמרו לי את זה). לצערי, משום מה אין לנו תמונה יחד עם תומר (וזה מאד חבל לי) אבל התמונה המצורפת היא תמונה בה רואים איך כולם כבר התעייפו בסוף האירוע ואני הייתי מבסוטית בטירוף משיר כאסח שתומר שם!


----------



## BellaSymphonica (28/11/11)

יששששש


----------



## Nooki80 (28/11/11)

רציתי להתאפק עד לסוף הקרדיטים 
אבל לא הצלחתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ומצד שני להגיב על כל תמונה זה לא כל כך ריאלי... אבל רציתי להגיד שחיכיתי מאוד לקרדיטים שלך, בגלל שכבר מההתחלה ראיתי שיש לנו טעם די דומה, ובגלל שאת נשמעת בחורה מקסימה, וג'וני בכלל הרס לי את הבריאות, אז גם לא היה לי ספק שאורן יתברר כקסם בפני עצמו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ועכשיו אחרי שראיתי מגוון תמונות- אתם מקסימים, אהבתי שהאופי, הנעימות והטבעיות שבכם נשארו נוכחים בכל התמונות, שהכל עדין ובטוב טעם, אהבתי את השמלה עד מאוד, ואת זה שרואים שלאורן נוח והוא לא חנוט בחליפה שהיא לא הוא (נראה לי שבייב מאוד יתחבר לסגנון חחח), התחברתי לכל התסביכים שלך (מי אמר תסביך חיוך - מחייכים תמיד בפה סגור???) ויש לי עוד כמה משלי להוסיף LOL. טוב, בקיצור, לא אמשיך לחפור, אתם מקסימים והיה שווה לחכות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה רבה, את נהדרת! 
כיף לשמוע שמצא חן בעיניך. זה ממש מחמם את הלב וכיף מאד לגלות אנשים עם סגנון דומה... מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלך!!! אגב, בהתחלה, כשאורָן ענה לאנשים ששאלו אותו מה הוא קנה לחתונה, אנשים שאלו אותי אם אני "מרשה" לו ללכת ככה! אמרו לו גם שהוא לא "יראה חתן"... אנשים מאד מקובעים סביב נושא ה"חתן צריך חליפה". זה ממש לא נכון בעיני - כי בן אדם שמרגיש לא טבעי בחליפה ושזה לא מדבר אליו - לא צריך ללבוש חליפה. וחוצמזה, בארץ מזג האוויר חם יותר, גם האנשים חמים יותר, וחליפה זה לא בהכרח מתאים, אלא אם כן אוהבים את זה... אני גם חושבת שכסוף סוף יש גבר עם דעה עצמאית בקשר ללבוש - הוא צריך לממש אותה! כמו שאני בוחרת שמלת כלה לעצמי, ככה הוא יכול לבחור לעצמו את הבגדים.


----------



## IMphoenix (30/11/11)

גם אצלי! 
זה ממש מצחיק אותי כששואלים אותי אם אני מרשה לו לא ללבוש חליפה לחתונה, או אפילו ביומיום- "את מרשה לו לגדל זקן?" או שטויות כאלה... הוא בחור גדול, למה שאני אגיד לו מה לעשות ומה ללבוש? גישה כל כך לא בריאה בעיני... (ולגבי הזקן- פשוט הסברתי ברוך שהוא מגרה את העור שלי כשאנחנו מתנשקים, והופ הבחור מתגלח... מתוק כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

אצלי הוא עם הזקן מהיום שהיכרתי אותו 
ומעולם לא ראיתי אותו מגולחת. לדעתי, הזקן מאד הולם אותו ולא הייתה שום סיבה שיגלח אותו לחתונה...


----------



## Nooki80 (30/11/11)

אני מקווה שלא ראית אותו מגולחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
דרך אגב אני ובייב הגענו לשתי מסקנות בקשר אלייך אול אורן א. אני מכירה אותך מאיפשהו - ואין לי מושג מאיפה. ב. אורן ואת מאוד דומים בחיוך. ממש אחים! חוץ מזה שגם בייב מקבל פטור מגילוח - בין גילוח אחד לזה שאחריו שיכולים להיות גם בהפרש של שבועיים שלולשה. אלא עם הזקנקן שלו מאוד ארוך הוא ממש לא מפריע לי! חוץ מזה, עם זקן הוא קצת פחות דומה למרק צוקרברג... לא החלטתי אם זה טוב או רע!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

חחח... טעות הקלדה משעשעת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קטע שאת מכירה אותי.... אני אשלח לך מסר עם מסגרות אפשריות שהייתי בהם, נראה אם יהיה פיצוח... לגבי הדימיון שלי ושל אורָן, האמת שאף פעם לא אמרו לנו משהו כזה, אבל לשנינו יש את אותו תסביך חיוך, אז זה כנראה קשור איכשהו...


----------



## hadar 25 (28/11/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
תמונות מעלפות וכלה עוצרת נשימה. את נראית זוהרת ויפה יפה יפה....רואים שזה היה ערב מלא באהבה.שמחה בשבילך.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה!!! 
זה ממש עושה לי טוב לשמוע! אני ממש שמחה שראו את הכיף שלנו - כי באמת שהיה לנו פשוט כיף אדיר!


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (28/11/11)

חייבת להודות.. 
שלא הצלחתי להתרכז בהמלצות.. התמונות פשוט מהפנטות! ולא רק בגלל הצלם המוכשר, פשוט האווירה הכיפית מועברת כל כך טוב!!! נראה שהיה מדהים, מהמם ונפלא- אבל הכי חשוב (לפחות לדעתי...) נראה שהיה לכם פשוט כיף חיים!!! הלוואי שתמשיכו לכייף כך לעד  מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה!!! 
תודה רבה על האיחולים החמים! זה היה היום הכי טוב בחיים שלי!


----------



## בסוף גם אני נפלתי (28/11/11)

היה שווה לחכות  
את נראית מקסים, התמונות מדהימות והתאהבתי בכלב שלכם לגמרי! שיהיה רק מזל ואושר!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

אגב, עדין לא סיימתי - המשך יבוא... 
אני היום בערב אשתדל להמשיך... יש לי עוד כמה דברים...


----------



## kukim17 (28/11/11)

תמונות מקסימות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אולי פעם יעשו פינה לנשואות (יחסית) ותיקות כמוני. בא לי גם להשוויץ ולתת קרדיט למי שמגיע


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

אז אולי את תרימי את הכפפה 
יכול להיות מגניב ומסקרן לראות קרדיטים בפרספקטיבה של קצת יותר זמן...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

סלואו 
שיר הסלואו שלנו היה Stay של פינק פלויד. זה שיר מקסים שעושה לנו טוב על הלב והוא פשוט מרגש. והכי חשוב - זה השיר שלנו... בתמונה המצורפת רואים את הפרטים הקטנים בשמלה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

תמונה שאני אוהבת במיוחד


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עוד תמונה שאני מאד אוהבת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

עוד קטנה


----------



## FalseAngel (28/11/11)

מדהימים...


----------



## FayeV (28/11/11)

איזו תמונה יפה! 
היא מאוד משקפת את האושר ואהבה שלכם...ובאופן כללי, מאוד נהנתי מהקרדיטים! אתם נראים אנשים ממש מגניבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (כל הכבוד לאורן שהלך על מה שבא לא ולא חנט את עצמו בחליפה!)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

תודה רבה! 
אני מאד שמחה על הבחירה של אורָן ללכת עם משהו שהוא מרגיש בו בנוח. מצד אחד רציתי שיהיה לו ז'קט כדי שאם יהיה לו קר יהיה לו משהו ללבוש מעל, אבל הוא הבטיח לי שקר לא יהיה לו. מאד רציתי שאורָן ירגיש בנוח בחתונה שלו - אני מכירה אותו מספיק זמן כדי לדעת מיהו ולא צריכה שהוא ילבש תחפושת בשבילי... אני ממש שמחה שהתמונות משקפות כמה היינו שמחים באותו היום. שנינו היינו מאד מאושרים בחתונה, אבל גם עכשיו, אחרי ש"כיבו את האורות" ונגמרה החגיגה שלנו, אנחנו עדין מאושרים - האחד מהשני.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ואחרונה שבה רואים את השעון


----------



## enigma88 (28/11/11)

קרדיטים מדהימים ואתם נראים כ"כ מאוהבים ומתאימ 
ומתאימים זה לזה! שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

המון תודה! 
זה ממש כיף לשמוע ולקבל פידבקים טובים...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

הריקודים וקשקושים לרחבה 
כאן אני חייבת לציין שני דברים: - אמנם החתונה הייתה ביום ראשון אבל היה פשוט שמח. אנחנו שנינו היינו ברקיע השביעי ועד עכשיו אנשים אומרים לנו שהייתה אווירה של שמחה מטורפת בריקודים ושהיה כיף לראות כמה שאנחנו היינו מאושרים. - קנינו המון קשקושים לרחבה- יש מצב שאפילו קצת הגזמנו. אבל, אנשים כל כך נהנו, כל כך אהבו את זה, זה עשה כל כך הרבה שמח ובכלל, הייתה אווירה של מסיבה. אנחנו מאד הלכנו על כיוון של חתונה שהיא בעיקר מסיבה, השלב של הריקודים היה מאד רציף והקפדנו להישאר כל הזמן ברחבה. הקשקושים ממש תרמו לאווירת המסיבה. אנשים הקיפו אותנו בכל כך הרבה אהבה, ועדין כולם מפרגנים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

והינה אורָן שלי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

ועוד אחת שאני אוהבת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/11)

מבט מלמעלה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

גם אותי הרימו על כיסא


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

גשם של עלי ורדים 
מישהו לקח את עלי הורדים של השושבינה ופיזר אותם ברחבה. התוצאה עשתה לי מעין פלאשבק של הסרט אמריקן ביוטי... חחח


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

מגנטים 
התלבטתי מאד אם לקחת מגנטים או לא. בסוף החלטתי ללכת על זה מהסיבה הפשוטה שאנשים פשוט אוהבים את זה. לקחנו את גל מגנטיקס שהיו בעיני טובים ונעימים. התמונות שלהם היו באיכות טובה וגם המגנטים נראים יפה. אילנית, המעצבת הגרפית, עיצבה לנו מסגרת מיוחדת שתאמה את העיצוב של ההזמנה. בסוף הערב קיבלנו כמות גדולה מאד של מגנטים שלנו והצלם צילם גם את החופה והסלואו. ככל הנראה אני אוסיף תמונות נקודתיות מהמגנטים לאלבום. מצורפת תמונה שצולמה על ידי צלם המגנטים.


----------



## Building a mystery (30/11/11)

גם אנחנו לקחנו אותם 
והיינו מאוד מרוצים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חייבת להחמיא ולהגיד שהתמונות יפהפיות והכול נראה מדהים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה! 
האמת שהצלמים הפתיעו אותי עד מאד - זה לא שלא חשבתי שהם מקצועיים לפני כן, אבל התמונות היו ממש איכותיות וברמה אחידה - גם בריקודים, גם במקדימים וגם בקבלת פנים. לא הרגשתי שמביימים אותי וזה היה לי מאד חשוב. לי באופן אישי, היה חשוב שיהיו גם תמונות מעניינות בריקודים ולא הסטדנרט ואני מרגישה שקיבלתי את מה שרציתי. גם התמונות שלך זכורות לי מאד לטובה מהקרדיטים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

שכחתי לציין שאת המגנטים לקחתי 
בעקבות ההמלצה החמה שלך! ובהחלט לא התאכזבתי.


----------



## Building a mystery (1/12/11)

שמחה לשמוע


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

מילות סיום 
כל כך הרבה זמן מתכננים את החתונה והינה, תוך כמה שעות היא מסתיימת. זאת אולי קלישאה, אבל זה נכון. הלוואי והיה לי עוד קצת זמן ויחד עם זאת, אני כל כך מרוצה מזה שהיא הייתה ומאיך שהיא הייתה ועכשיו אני פשוט מאושרת. ביום של החתונה שנינו היינו כל כך מאושרים, שלווים ובמצב רוח טוב. שום דבר לא יכול היה לקלקל לנו את היום הזה וככה באמת היה. הייתה לנו חוויה נהדרת, שמחה, מאושרת ורגועה, שחררנו מהכול ולא נתנו לשום דבר לעצבן אותנו. לא התעסקנו במי לא הגיע, אלא התמקדנו במי שכן ופשוט שמחנו בחלקנו.   כמה שחשבתי שאחרי החתונה נרגיש אותו הדבר, כי אחרי הכול, אנחנו כבר גרים יחד די הרבה זמן, אני יכולה עכשיו להגיד שיש איזושהי תחושה שונה – תחושה של שותפות מוגברת ובכלל, אושר גדול! האווירה הטובה מהחתונה מלווה אותנו עד עכשיו. ומילה קטנה על התהליך הזה של תכנון החתונה. הדרך לחתונה רצופה לפעמים בלחצים רבים, עצבים ומטלות קטנות ומעיקות. אל תתנו לדברים האלו להרוס לכם את התהליך. אנחנו באופן אישי, מאד נהנינו מהתהליך והיינו באווירה טובה מאד האחד עם השני ועם המשפחות. תחליקו מה שאפשר להחליק, תוותרו איפה שזה לא קריטי ותבחרו את המלחמות שלכם. צרו חזית מאוחדת האחד עם השני ותבואו להורים עם החלטה משותפת. תהיו עצמאיים כמה שאפשר. והכי חשוב, תאהבו, תשמחו, תתרגשו עד דמעות ותעשו את הכול ביחד!


----------



## Nooki80 (29/11/11)

יפה סיכמת! 
ואני חושבת שאני יכולה לומר בשם כל בנות הפורום, תודה לך על כל הזמן והידע שהשקעת בפורום מרגע שנתקלת בו במקרה, על העצות הנבונות השפויות והמאוד מנומקות שהענקת לכל שואל/ת, ועל הסבלנות וסובלנות שהפגנת. אני כל כך שמחה לראות שהאירוע שלכם הצליח (האמת? כמצופה!) ושעיניכם נשואות לעבר העתיד, לחיים משותפים מלאי חוויות והרפתקאות משותפות, מהידע וההפנמה שבסופו של דבר, חתונה היא חלק קטן מאוד מהתהליך, אמנם משמעותי, אבל שיש לראותו בהקשר רחב יותר של חיים משותפים ובניין בית ומשפחה. מאחלת לכם שתדעו אינסוף ימים מאושרים ושגם אם יבואו קשיים במהלך הדרך תדעו להתמודד עם רוגע ושפיות ואהבה אהבה וכבוד אותם ברור שאתם רוכשים האחד לשניה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## moshavnikit (29/11/11)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה! 
מה יש עוד לומר חוץ מזה שאת פשוט נהדרת!!!


----------



## shira3121 (30/11/11)

המון מזל טוב 
הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים וכל מלה שכתבת בסלע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כבר אמרו את זה לפני אבל אני אגיד שוב, המון תודה על העזרה והתגובות בפורום. שיהיו לכם חיים מקסימים ומאושרים ביחד


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

המון המון תודה! 
אני נהנית להיות חלק מהפורום הזה...


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (29/11/11)

אשר הפורום שיש אותך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואני מתכוונת לכך ברצינות גמורה. מאז שהצטרפתי למשפחת הפורום אני רואה שהתשובות שלך הכי מושקעות, הכי נעימות והכי אותנטיות ושכיף לקרוא. אז בקשה קטנה, השארי עמנו!! את תחסרי לנו מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 החתונה שלך נראית בדיוק מה שתיארתי לעצמי שתהיה, מכל התשובות שלך כאן בפורום דמייניתי בקווים כללים וזה בדיוק אותו דבר, חוץ מזה שזכרתי שכתבת שיש לך תלתלים ולא ממש מצאתי אותם בתמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את פשוט היית כלה מדהימה והאירוע נראה פשוט מעולה. שיהיה מלא בהצלחה


----------



## תולעת משי שבלולית (29/11/11)

אשר=אשרי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/11)

I'm not going anywhere 
בשביל להתנתק מהפורום צריך תהליך גמילה!!! כל עוד אני גולשת בו, החוויה של החתונה עדין איתי! תודה רבה על הפרגון שלך, באמת שכל הבנות כאן כל כך מרגשות אותי. אני חושבת שיש כאן קבוצת בנות מקסימות שעוזרות אחת לשניה וזה מאד יפה (גם הבנים שגולשים כאן מעת לעת נהדרים). ולגבי התלתלים, רציתי לשלב אותם בתסרוקת, אבל איכשהו, סוג התסרוקת והטוטל לוק שרציתי, פחות התאימו להם... וביום החתונה די שיניתי חלק מהקונספט של התסרוקת... אני שמחה שזה עבד בכל זאת, ולא מתבאסת על זה שבתסרוקת פחות רואים את התלתלים - אצלי, ואני מניחה שאצל כולן, התלתלים הכי בולטים על שיער פזור. בתסרוקת אסופה הם בולטים פחות, במיוחד בסוג התסרוקת שאני רציתי...


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/11/11)

קרדיטים מקסימים ואתם מקסימים!!!! 
רואים שיש שם הרבה אהבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

המון המון תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה ממש כיף להיות חלק מהפורום הזה ולקבל את כל האהבה והפרגון.


----------



## מיצפונת (29/11/11)

מזל טוב יקרה! 
קרדיטים מקסימים, יפים וכיפיים. ניראית יפייפיה והכל נראה יפה ומקסים! את עוברת בפורום כאדם רגיש, מתחשב ועוזר אני מאחלת לך כל הטוב שבעולם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה! 
אין לך מושג עד כמה כיף לי לשמוע ולקרוא את התגובות של כולכן! זה פשוט מחמם את הלב. זה אולי נשמע מוזר, אבל תמיד תפסתי את עצמי כאדם לא פוטוגני בעליל וממש נחמד לי שיצאו לי תמונות יפות....


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (30/11/11)

המון מזל טוב! כיף לקרוא והתמונות מקסימות 
נראה שהתמונות ממש משקפות אתכם כזוג, ממה שהצלחתי לקלוט מהמלל... מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מאושרים וכיפים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

תודה רבה!!! 
אתם גם עם הצוות של אסף תמם, לא? (לפי מה שזכור לי... תקני אותי אם אני טועה)


----------



## גוייאבה מעופשת (30/11/11)

כן, עם אסף


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/11/11)

אני זוכרת שהתייעצתי איתך כשעוד התלבטתי 
אם לקחת אותם ואני מאד שמחה שהלכתי על זה. הדברים שכתבת מאד עזרו לי להגיע לכדי החלטה


----------



## Triiicky (1/12/11)

המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מקסימים! השמלה פשוט מהממת וכך גם אתם. מאחלת לכם המון ימים מלאים באהבה ורגעים טובים. ותודה גם ממני על כל העזרה כאן ובהודעות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באמת ששמחתי לעזור כשיכולתי...


----------



## scarlet moon (2/12/11)

את מהממת!!! נראת חתונה מדהימה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

תודה רבה! 
כיף לשמוע ולקבל פידבקים טובים.


----------



## moshavnikit (2/12/11)

אני רוצה גם לפרגן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קודם כל לגבי מה שכתבת בשורה האחרונה בהודעה הראשונה - אז תודה לך! את כ"כ עוזרת לכולם, זה מדהים! בנוגע לחתונה, הכל נראה מעולה, את ובעלך נראים מדהים! אני בטוחה שפלורה ורועי חמו יקבלו עכשיו הרבה לקוחות בזכותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב, אושר, עושר, שמחה, בריאות ותמיד אהבה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

המון המון תודה! 
על כל האיחולים! הייתי כל כך מרוצה מכל מי שהיה מעורב בתהליך החתונה שלי, שאם בעקבותיי יבואו אחרות זה יהיה נפלא.


----------



## shiransw (2/12/11)

איזה קרדיטים מקסימיפ! 
חיכיתי המון לקרדיטים שלך, וכל כך נהנתי לקרוא אותם !! התמונות מקסימות, גם במקדימים, גם ברחבה ובכלל! אני שמחה בשבילכם!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/11)

תודה רבה! 
זה ממש כיף לשמוע!


----------

